
Does Uber Kill? The Real Cost of Ride-Sharing - pulisse
https://promarket.org/uber-kill-real-cost-ride-sharing/
======
kriart
I don't see why uber just don't sod off. I am not a fan of their services at
all. If you're ever involved in any crime in relation to their cab they will
never help

